# What is your weirdest find?



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 13, 2020)

What is your weirdest or just most surprising find? Mine would have to be a Pennsylvania firefighters button from the civil war era that was not even buried. I don't have any pictures right now but will have some later.


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 14, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> What is your weirdest or just most surprising find? Mine would have to be a Pennsylvania firefighters button from the civil war era that was not even buried. I don't have any pictures right now but will have some later.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 208705


Say no more! Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

Can it be alive? I found these two black rat snakes mating in the woods on Wednesday. You did say weird!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TROG (Jun 14, 2020)

A skull with a nice neat hole in the forehead and jagged at rear. Obviously murdered; found at an old station boarding house in an underground tank with bottles dated to around 1910 - 1920


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 14, 2020)

TROG said:


> A skull with a nice neat hole in the forehead and jagged at rear. Obviously murdered; found at an old station boarding house in an underground tank with bottles dated to around 1910 - 1920


Wow that would be both awesome and kinda terrifying at the same time.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

TROG said:


> A skull with a nice neat hole in the forehead and jagged at rear. Obviously murdered; found at an old station boarding house in an underground tank with bottles dated to around 1910 - 1920


Human?


----------



## sandchip (Jun 15, 2020)

TROG said:


> A skull with a nice neat hole in the forehead and jagged at rear. Obviously murdered; found at an old station boarding house in an underground tank with bottles dated to around 1910 - 1920



Wow.  A missing person case that was never solved.  Good to know that nothing escapes the watchful eye of God.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 15, 2020)

On the river bottom.  Kept this one as a souvenir.  Yes, it is negotiable.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 16, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Wow.  A missing person case that was never solved.  Good to know that nothing escapes the watchful eye of God.


Some think that because they don't get caught for a crime that they somehow got away with it. Like you said Sandchip, God is all knowing and sees all. The best we can do is pray for these misguided ones...of course in Jesus name. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TROG (Jun 16, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Human?


Yes Human and European plus bottom jaw of an Australian Aboriginal with the only other bones found were a couple of finger bones


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 16, 2020)

I found a complete dog skeleton wrapped in a burlap sack with an 1880's Epilepsy Cure bottle in the bag with it.  Buried 6' down on a city lot.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 16, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> I found a complete dog skeleton wrapped in a burlap sack with an 1880's Epilepsy Cure bottle in the bag with it.  Buried 6' down on a city lot.


Wow how bizarre!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 17, 2020)

It's not so much any one find, but this one area: No matter where you dig, you'll find bones. Our house is an 1850s farm house full of bones and the builders filled the land around it with bones to ward off witches & evil spirits. Open up door and window frames, the fireplace, the floor, the walls, etc.: bones fall out. Dig the foundation up, bones. Dig 200 feet away to put in a large food garden, more bones. Dig by the road or out in the field, bones bones bones. They laced their immediate vicinity with bones. Under the barn, around the foundations of old outbuildings, and even their well.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 17, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> It's not so much any one find, but this one area: No matter where you dig, you'll find bones. Our house is an 1850s farm house full of bones and the builders filled the land around it with bones to ward off witches & evil spirits. Open up door and window frames, the fireplace, the floor, the walls, etc.: bones fall out. Dig the foundation up, bones. Dig 200 feet away to put in a large food garden, more bones. Dig by the road or out in the field, bones bones bones. They laced their immediate vicinity with bones. Under the barn, around the foundations of old outbuildings, and even their well.


Super superstitious! Any idea what kind of bones were talking about, chicken, goat, etc.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bohdan (Jun 17, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Some think that because they don't get caught for a crime that they somehow got away with it. Like you said Sandchip, God is all knowing and sees all. The best we can do is pray for these misguided ones...of course in Jesus name.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Gimme a break !!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 17, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> Gimme a break !!!


I'm sorry was I talking to you?


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 17, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> Gimme a break !!!



Just because you disagree doesn’t mean you have to be rude.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 17, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> Just because you disagree doesn’t mean you have to be rude.


Agreed.


----------



## LalaGirl (Jun 17, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Some think that because they don't get caught for a crime that they somehow got away with it. Like you said Sandchip, God is all knowing and sees all. The best we can do is pray for these misguided ones...of course in Jesus name.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yay! I love your reply! 
~A fellow believer...


----------



## LalaGirl (Jun 17, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> It's not so much any one find, but this one area: No matter where you dig, you'll find bones. Our house is an 1850s farm house full of bones and the builders filled the land around it with bones to ward off witches & evil spirits. Open up door and window frames, the fireplace, the floor, the walls, etc.: bones fall out. Dig the foundation up, bones. Dig 200 feet away to put in a large food garden, more bones. Dig by the road or out in the field, bones bones bones. They laced their immediate vicinity with bones. Under the barn, around the foundations of old outbuildings, and even their well.


What area do you live in, anyway? That's really amazing!


----------



## rich (Jun 18, 2020)

Bohdan best break for you.....try  1-800-God-sees.


----------



## bottles_inc (Jun 18, 2020)

found what I'm 99% sure is a fossil once.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 18, 2020)

Yesterday I found a censer, the ball with holes in it that priests use to swing incense in ceremonies. I’ll edit pics in later.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 18, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Super superstitious! Any idea what kind of bones were talking about, chicken, goat, etc.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


All manner from avian to bovine.


----------



## planeguy2 (Jun 18, 2020)

I found 10 buried licensee plates once.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 18, 2020)

GLASS EYE BALL.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 18, 2020)

*Ahem!  This is an antique bottles forum.  Nothing is more destructive to a forum than to argue religion (or politics).  I don't want to hear about what you believe is happening in a mystical realm (or in Washington, DC).  I do want to hear about your bottle finds.  Knock it off.*


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 19, 2020)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Ahem!  This is an antique bottles forum.  Nothing is more destructive to a forum than to argue religion (or politics).  I don't want to hear about what you believe is happening in a mystical realm (or in Washington, DC).  I do want to hear about your bottle finds.  Knock it off.*


I'm not trying to be a smart ass, but this is a general chat about anything other than bottles but be nice.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 19, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I'm not trying to be a smart ass, but this is a general chat about anything other than bottles but be nice.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



* Nothing is more destructive to a forum than to argue religion (or politics).  *


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 19, 2020)

LalaGirl said:


> What area do you live in, anyway? That's really amazing!


I live in Michigan now.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 19, 2020)

Good ol' persecution.  Bring it on.  We'll see who's right in the end.  And now, back to bottles, which won't matter then either!


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 20, 2020)

Have we been Hijacked?


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 20, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Have we been Hijacked?


We really do need to get back to talking on our finds.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 20, 2020)

Let's get things back on track, here's a picture of my kayak last Saturday. It in itself was a strange find because I've never in 7 years pulled so many bottles out of that spot at one time.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 20, 2020)

Goodness!  Where'd you sit?


----------



## ShottaPoison (Jun 20, 2020)

TROG said:


> A skull with a nice neat hole in the forehead and jagged at rear. Obviously murdered; found at an old station boarding house in an underground tank with bottles dated to around 1910 - 1920


 
wow!!!  I wouldn’t even know what to do if that happened to me.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 20, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> Here's a picture of my kayak last Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 208926


Maybe it's time to upgrade to a kayak with a storage bin in the back and a cargo net up front. Lol.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 20, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> Let's get things back on track, here's a picture of my kayak last Saturday. It in itself was a strange find because I've never in 7 years pulled so many bottles out of that spot at one time.
> 
> View attachment 208926


Do you have a picture of them cleaned up


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 20, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> Let's get things back on track, here's a picture of my kayak last Saturday. It in itself was a strange find because I've never in 7 years pulled so many bottles out of that spot at one time.
> 
> View attachment 208926



BLACK GLASS!! (of a sort).


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 20, 2020)

*Here's a wrought iron anchor from a river bottom.  As I lugged this anchor up a cut bank to the surface for later pick-up, I disturbed something in the cypress roots.  I knew it left in a hurry because of the cloud of sediment hanging in the otherwise clear water.  A few minutes later, I was back on the bottom moving over smooth limestone with the current.  Directly in my path, about 15 feet ahead of me, was the thing I chased from the cypress roots -- a five-foot alligator!  It was on the bottom, headed downstream like I was.  I was moving inexorably with the current,  while the 'gator was stationary.  There was no way for me to stop abruptly -- no crevice to grab, no branch to clutch -- a second encounter was inevitable.  I got close enough in those few seconds to feel the adrenaline rush; but, to my great relief, the 'gator took off downstream like a torpedo.  
I still have the anchor.*


----------



## sandchip (Jun 20, 2020)

Gee whiz, that's a thing of beauty.  Any idea of the age?  I love it.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 20, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Goodness! Where'd you sit?



I pushed them all to the front and sat with my legs on top. Some people I met on the river said my boat was front heavy and they thought I was taking in water!


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 20, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Do you have a picture of them cleaned up



Yep! I did a rundown you can find here https://www.antique-bottles.net/threads/biggest-haul-of-my-life-87-bottles.692520/

It’s a lot of soda mainly but I pulled my first aqua and cobalt!


----------



## Bohdan (Jul 1, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I'm sorry was I talking to you?


Why not just leave your religion completely out of this forum  -  in Allah's name.


----------



## Bohdan (Jul 1, 2020)

rich said:


> Bohdan best break for you.....try  1-800-God-sees.


This IS a bottle forum isn't it ?  Where do you guys come from ?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 1, 2020)

Liberace's Piano. And a Great White Shark.


----------



## planeguy2 (Jul 1, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Liberace's Piano. And a Great White Shark.View attachment 209339View attachment 209340


I'm assuming you didn't take back the piano!


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Jul 9, 2020)

stick of dynamite


----------



## Drift (Aug 14, 2020)

Just the usual antique doll parts while digging dumps. I put them in Mason jars with bones and teeth that I find and sell them to weirdos.


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Aug 21, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> What is your weirdest or just most surprising find? Mine would have to be a Pennsylvania firefighters button from the civil war era that was not even buried. I don't have any pictures right now but will have some later.


While diving I found a coffin plate. At first I didn't know what it was, after doing some research I found out that loved ones would often take these for momentous of there loved ones. After researching the name I found out he had died and was buried near boston, while he and his family was from the town I found the plate at in maine.


----------



## Drift (Aug 25, 2020)

A guy I dug with on Sunday found these...and was so creeped out, I got to keep them!   

Wonder if there's any precious metal in there...


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Sep 21, 2020)

Drift said:


> A guy I dug with on Sunday found these...and was so creeped out, I got to keep them!
> 
> Wonder if there's any precious metal in there...



I found half a set of dentures last time I went out as well.


----------



## embe (Sep 21, 2020)

Have you tried them out to see if they fit? lol (ewwww)


----------



## Thetf2jack (Sep 21, 2020)

Found this weird piece of metal in a creek right along an old town dump, it has a dragon and something written in Mandarin Chinese, I have no idea how to find out what it says


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 21, 2020)

That looks awsomE


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Sep 28, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 208705





Drift said:


> A guy I dug with on Sunday found these...and was so creeped out, I got to keep them!
> 
> Wonder if there's any precious metal in there...




We're all brothers now.


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Sep 29, 2020)

once while scuba diving for bottles in the North West Arm .( A small bay that runs off the west side of Halifax Harbor )'.when you are at about 50  or so the gravelly bottom turns to silt so when we dive here we run along the bottom in t with your hand in the silt sometimes up to your elbow .looking for bottles I've come up with some nice ones  doing this .  This is 0 viz diving we  are completely blind in the silt . once while doing this I was running my hand  down in the mud when I caught something , i pulled it out and swam up to get out of the silt cloud to see what it was when i began to clear the cloud of silt iI stirred up I held the object up and saw a little baby's button nose and a round baby face and than 2 blue eyes opened up!  this is not something i was ready too see in 50 feet of murky water. after a couple of seconds it was apparent it was a child' s doll but it sure gave me a start i nearly swollowed my regulator


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Sep 30, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> We're all brothers now.
> View attachment 212426


just checked the dentures aren't mine  !!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Nov 20, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 208705


You win!


----------



## Dewfus (Nov 20, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> You win!


Lol awesome it honestly freaked me out


----------

